# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  bán máy psp, ps vita tại hà nội

## longpro1990

Để phục phụ nhu cầu chơi game đang tăng cao trong thời kì vừa qua,nên mình nhập thêm các hệ máy game Console và hệ máy cầm tay dưới đây để các bạn tham khảo ^^
Shop mình có:
Máy PSP hacked 16GB full phụ kiện ( dây sạc, củ sạc, áo thẻ, dây kết nối với máy tính ) + Pin Nhật :
PSP 1k = 1tr200k, PSP 2k = 1tr600k, PSP 3k = 2tr
Mình còn có thêm PS3, PS4 và tất thảy các loại linh kiện, phụ kiện :
PS3 Hack full game + 1 tay ( chơi game không cần đĩa ) 
160GB = 2tr750k, 250GB = 2tr850k, 320GB = 3tr, 500GB = 3tr200k.
PS Vita hacked 32GB full phụ kiện ( dây sạc, củ sạc, áo thẻ, dây kết nối với máy tính ) :
PSV 1k = 3tr500k, 2k = 4tr500k
PSV không hack 1k = 1tr800k, 2k = 2tr500k 
Cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm! 
 091.656.9393

----------

